# I have some doubts…questionnaire included



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi guys! I was pretty certain of my type, but then some people made me question it, so I thought I could try this. 

Thanks in advance for any help!
1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I'm a 24 year old female, currently doing pretty well mentally. I've had some stress lately in my relationships, but overall I'm good. 


2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
ENFP, ENTP, or INFJ (randomly).



3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here and write your impression of each of them.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mari_ella/12092477915/in/explore-2014-01-22/
This photo makes me think of fall and everything that comes along with it. Fall is my favorite time of year, and most of my good memories are during that time of year, so it makes me happy first, then a bit nostalgic. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/southseadave/12091292284/in/explore-2014-01-22/
This one makes me feel…depressed in a way. The wet pavement, the No! slowing washing away in the rain, the reflection of the buildings on the sidewalk, it all feels sad. 



4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?
If it's something I actually care about or something that is very important to get done, I'd probably let them talk but completely ignore them and figure it out myself. If I don't care, I love bouncing ideas off other people and discussing them, even if there is no tangible result. 


5a. What are some of your most important values? 
It's pretty simple: don't be a douche. I think there is a lot of value in simply being kind to people. I also think it's important for people to stand up for themselves, and respect themselves, IE: I have no respect or tolerance for people who have no work ethic, or who are "victims". 



5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?
Yes. My values honestly change all the time. The ones mentioned are just the ones in the forefront of my mind right now. Usually they are changed by an experience or an attitude shift. 


6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?
It depends. Immoral: I'd probably laugh. If it was rude to me or someone I care about, I would verbally bitch slap them. I am no doormat, and will defend other people easily. I will usually point out a flaw in what they said and then push and push until they say something stupid. 


7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
Discussing things with people. Interacting. Researching. Playing games. And after all of that, I like to chill and watch tv or read. 


7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?
It seems I don't really like to be at home by myself all the time, but I also really hate parties. I like somewhere in the middle. 


8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)
I don't really know, see answer above. I get extremely depressed and withdrawn if I spend a ton of time by myself in a row, but also do if I've been doing too many things out with people. I need alone time, but also need time with people. I cannot stand big parties. I usually hide in a corner or something.


9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?
I'm smart, funny, witty, quick on the draw, caring, emotionally strong, and I'm physically attractive. My weaknesses are that I have very little follow through, lose focus quickly, need new things constantly, am stubborn, always feel restless, and feel directionless. I'm also prone to depression and apathy, getting completely detached from my emotions. 


10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
I get insomnia, start organizing everything, get short with people and very snippy, detach from my emotions, become hyper rational, and go too quickly with everything, making a ton of careless mistakes. I get anxiety in social situations and push myself too hard.

11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?
Animals. It may seem stupid, but I adore animals. I hate when people abuse them like nothing else. 


12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?
Hmm…events, ideas, theories. I like to think of every possible idea for everything that I can. I like to discuss books, movies, music. 



13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?
It annoys the shit out of me. I like it occasionally as a progress report, but too often and I will snap back. 



14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?
I'm really into music. I write and sing. I learn by discussing or by doing, I'm not visual at all. I don't stick to very many things for too long. I hate commitment. I'm bad at planning things out. I think about the future a lot. I get upset when someone tells me a sad story, and cry at movies/songs/ASPCA commercials, but I never cry at my own life.
I have no interest in following social norms or having children. 
I am a total fangirl with a lot of things. 
My IQ usually runs between 138-142 when tested.
I have an almost autographic/photogenic memory. To the point where I can quote things verbatim months later. I do well on college finals because I can remember the exact question when used on a previous exam. I can memorize lists, facts, things about people with little effort. I remember song lyrics for years without having heard the song and can sing it off the top of my head. 
When in a group I tend to be one of the most talkative ones, making jokes, puns, and poking fun at people (in a playful way).


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you considered ISTP? For one, I do not see much if any sign of N in your replies.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Hmmm. I hadn't only because I've always tested with a high N on personality tests, but they are misleading, so it could definitely be a possibility. 

PS: I added a couple more things to my post for clarity.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

You seem fairly similar to the other ENTPs that I've known, from how you describe yourself. I don't see anything that would call me to question your type. You like to solve problems yourself, bounce ideas off people... you're fairly witty, and you show Fe over Fi.

I'm actually not sure why someone would doubt you were an ENTP.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Eh I had 3 people guess me as different types just randomly and I typed myself, so I haven't been too confident about it. The only letter I'm positive about is that I'm P.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Update: I'm actually thinking I'm an ESTP at this point. I'm not very touchy feely, but in researching everything, I may be a sensor rather than an intuitive. 

Randomness...


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

not getting entp vibe. 

E seems reasonably likely...

lots of f in your responses to pictures. overall, i got more of an FiTe sense:


> This photo makes me think of fall and everything that comes along with it. Fall is my favorite time of year, and most of my good memories are during that time of year, so it makes me happy first, then a bit nostalgic





> It's pretty simple: don't be a douche. I think there is a lot of value in simply being kind to people. I also think it's important for people to stand up for themselves, and respect themselves, IE: I have no respect or tolerance for people who have no work ethic, or who are "victims".





> Animals. It may seem stupid, but I adore animals. I hate when people abuse them like nothing else.





> It annoys the shit out of me. I like it occasionally as a progress report, but too often and I will snap back.


but there's room to argue, i suppose.

By the way, just because there was a lot of F does not mean I'm saying you're an xxFx. Could be Te over Fi. in fact, i wouldn't be _hugely _surprised if you turned out to be entj. or estj. don't think either of those would be shocking. almost inclining towards "intellectual-leaning estj"

(this post by an estj: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...alue-use-details-differently.html#post4556372)


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

You remind me Ne doms I know. A lot. I would say ENFP or ENTP.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Pelopra said:


> not getting entp vibe.
> 
> E seems reasonably likely...
> 
> ...


That's a really good post. Thanks for sending me there!


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

ESTP imo. Definitely not seeing Ne if that helps.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

CourtneyJD said:


> Hi guys! I was pretty certain of my type, but then some people made me question it, so I thought I could try this.




What did they say to make you question? What you need is to fill in the information that would tell you how meaningful their remarks are, as well as how meaningful your typing of yourself has been.

Do you type by the functions (for instance, have you tried to isolate a dominant function)? I'll tell you as someone who has troubleshooted this process a lot, you won't get very far without trying to zero that in, because insights about the rest of your functions will tend to be coherent only if understood with respect to this backbone.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

bearotter said:


> What did they say to make you question? What you need is to fill in the information that would tell you how meaningful their remarks are, as well as how meaningful your typing of yourself has been.
> 
> Do you type by the functions (for instance, have you tried to isolate a dominant function)? I'll tell you as someone who has troubleshooted this process a lot, you won't get very far without trying to zero that in, because insights about the rest of your functions will tend to be coherent only if understood with respect to this backbone.
> [/COLOR]


Hmm, one was ISTP-because I seem like an introvert and a sensor but "there is no way" I'm an ESTP because I'm not "obnoxious enough". Another was ENFJ, because I seem to have a lot of Fe, but I'm certain I'm a P. One other one was ENFP because I didn't quite seem like an ENTP, but I don't really think I use a lot of Fi. 

I have looked at Ne, vs Se, and others, but I have the most trouble with sensing vs intuition for some reason. I know I use both but I can't quite pinpoint which is my primary function. I'm pretty sure I use Ti and Fe.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@CourtneyJD well which do you think could be your dominant function (thinking, feeling, intuition, sensing)?
Let's hold on e/i.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @CourtneyJD well which do you think could be your dominant function (thinking, feeling, intuition, sensing)?
> Let's hold on e/i.


I'm certain its not feeling. Possibly Ne, Ti, or Se. I don't think Ni is in my dominate functions and don't think I use Si a lot (I don't really look at things from the past a ton, I'm not nostalgic, things like that).


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Well @CourtneyJD -- that means as far as I'm concerned, intuition, thinking, sensing. 

Do you think you're a perceiving type or a rational function type? Why? 

Also, the Si ~ past thing is not ideal information; it has been floating around, and I had issues with this as well, but it just doesn't make sense. Sensing is sensing, and memories of the past can take forms involving very little sensing (e.g. they could be of feeling judgments you made). Think, when you think of sensing, of basically information verified by the senses. 

Everyone needs info from all 4 functions, but these functions are very different from each other, and that's a big reason one of them winds up preferred -- they don't process the same way, and so we tend to wind up making a choice which information most represents what we seek.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try just describing how your mind works, like this. Here's something I wrote once, as an example:



> Right now I feel calm and comfortable, yet also mentally active. I'm visualizing all these possible ways of being, all kinds of scenarios... and I'm trying to tie myself down to one of them, but it's difficult to do.
> 
> I seem to unconsciously register an idea of the nature of everything around me and in my mind, and the ones relevant to whatever I'm focused on come into consciousness. I then imagine all the possible ways the things I'm focused on could be connected, and usually one or two will jump out at me as being "right" or "fitting" the idea I have in mind somehow. So then, I usually follow that particular configuration as far as it will go... trying to figure out what it might mean, what it leads to, what it's similar to, and what it's different from. Basically, after I've gotten the form of a particular idea in mind, I compare it to all sorts of known qualities and try to categorize it in as many ways as possible, so that I can describe it.
> 
> Once I've described things, I try to get feedback from others in order to get affirmation that I've helped in some way, and that what I described made sense.


How do you think? How do you process reality?


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

bearotter said:


> Well @CourtneyJD -- that means as far as I'm concerned, intuition, thinking, sensing.
> 
> Do you think you're a perceiving type or a rational function type? Why?
> 
> ...


Could you point me somewhere that explains perceiving type vs rational function? Is rational function T vs F, and perceiving N vs S?

Sorry, I'm still new at this whole thing.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> Try just describing how your mind works, like this. Here's something I wrote once, as an example:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think? How do you process reality?


Thanks for helping. This is kind of vague to me, do you think it would work with something more specific?


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

The explanations will pretty much all have one thing in common, which is that rational functions are capable of reasoning, whereas perceiving functions can't by themselves do this. 

That said we rarely find people who are purely on one end or another, which is why there are auxiliary functions -- to balance out your perception with reasoning and balance out reasoning with perception.

Basically perception ~ N, S and rational/judgment ~ F, T


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

bearotter said:


> The explanations will pretty much all have one thing in common, which is that rational functions are capable of reasoning, whereas perceiving functions can't by themselves do this.
> 
> That said we rarely find people who are purely on one end or another, which is why there are auxiliary functions -- to balance out your perception with reasoning and balance out reasoning with perception.
> 
> Basically perception ~ N, S and rational/judgment ~ F, T


Ok that makes sense. I think perceiving is probably my primary function.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_CourtneyJD_ -- then before doing anything else, see if you have a dominant function. It's somewhat unlikely to me that someone would prefer perception but not go about stabilizing into a preference between sensing and intuition.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @_CourtneyJD_ -- then before doing anything else, see if you have a dominant function. It's somewhat unlikely to me that someone would prefer perception but not go about stabilizing into a preference between sensing and intuition.


Hmm good thought. The line between thinking and feeling is much more clear to me, so it's possible I'm a lead thinker. 

Ok, here is a link to another thread where i suss this out a bit better, giving lots of examples of what I am thinking with all of this.
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-for...-yes-yes-another-am-i-really-entp-thread.html

PS: I really appreciate you helping me out.  I shall send thee many thanks.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Why do you say the line is clearer to you? Why do you think you have a perceiving preference?


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

bearotter said:


> Why do you say the line is clearer to you? Why do you think you have a perceiving preference?


They are easier to delineate for me with reason. Logic and feelings are very clear to me. Intuition is just so vague…

I said that because while I'm a "thinker" I also find I have a lot of Fe thrown in, so I'm not sure I lead thinking. But it's possible. I am female, and with societal pressures and the such, I may have a more developed feeling function than I otherwise would.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

CourtneyJD said:


> Thanks for helping. This is kind of vague to me, do you think it would work with something more specific?


It's still too vague, even with an example? To be honest, I thought I was being pedantic and pointing out the obvious too much by even giving an example of what I meant. LOL.

Hmm...

That in itself might indicate S after all. I really don't think you would need to tie all your responses to something that concrete/specific if you were an N. You're tending towards short responses and expecting people to ask fairly concrete questions with an obvious answer. At the very least, I think an N would _understand_ an overview like that fairly well.

I'm starting to think I was wrong. There might be more ESTPs among the ENTPs than I thought...


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Well if this is helpful, I'd mention this isn't about how you present yourself to people (how friendly, considerate, etc you think you are in presentation). As a simple example, I have a friend of mine I decided seems to fit a thinking dominant type (Te) best, who is plenty solid at basic pleasantries. 

Type has to be a bit more legitimately about you, not so much about what you can / can't do. It's relative to yourself. If someone's comparing you to intuitives or sensors they know, this is data to consider, but not without placing it squarely in context of you and your life. This is one place where statistics breaks down -- the method for analysis ultimately, to me, has to be tailored to the person at hand rather than a generic way of typing everyone, else one starts falling into the trap of making unfounded generalizations, and losing track of what is conceptually being delineated in favor of mass correlations.

Quite frankly along with this friend and a few others, I really think there are ample instances of thinking dominant types who seem to have better insight into basic people management skills than do many with a greater feeling preference.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Having a balanced thinking/feeling is meaningful if this really reflects your state. Not if it is founded based on things such as "I have good logic" and/or "I don't suck with interpersonal skills". You have to specifically find out where these functions are reflected in your life, how they are used to synthesize how you tend to see things, and such.

It's all relative. What lags in last place really is relative. 

It's unrealistic to think an intuitive doesn't significantly require a sensing component to their lives, but there will be a sense in which sensing gets shouldered aside and rejected if you look deeper.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> It's still too vague, even with an example? To be honest, I thought I was being pedantic and pointing out the obvious too much by even giving an example of what I meant. LOL.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...


See that's why I originally was wondering if I really am intuitive. To me I just think something and then know it. It's not a process that I can easily define. So that's why when asked those questions I have trouble verbalizin a response. I understand what you are saying but fail to be able to pinpoint it on me. 

I think part of be problem is that everyone assumes SPs aren't interested in personality theory at all, so I assumed I wasn't because I like MBTI.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@CourtneyJD - that's because "SP" measured by the test is likely to prefer fact to idea, and such. Yet this doesn't constrain someone when typing by functions, because we aren't trying to pin someone down to much more than their dominant process (even the auxiliary process is merely in support of the dominant -- without a dominant process, there's not too much meaning to type).

Sensing as a function is immensely useful in personality research. Key employment of sensing will produce useful data with which to play with.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

@bearotter thanks for all that! I am going to bed, gotta get up and work tomorrow, but I'm going to try to pinpoint different things throughout the day and come back with more specific data tomorrow so that I can be more flushed out with my responses.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

CourtneyJD said:


> See that's why I originally was wondering if I really am intuitive. To me I* just think something and then know it.* It's not a process that I can easily define. So that's why when asked those questions I have trouble verbalizin a response. I understand what you are saying but fail to be able to pinpoint it on me.


Well, that actually DOES sound Intuitive. I think I'm going to need a different approach, here...

How much attention do you pay to what's going on around you, when you're walking down the street? What kind of things do you notice, what stands out to you? Do you enjoy situations where you have to use your reflexes, games of sport, etc? Are you more interested in doing things and taking action, or daydreaming about things? 

Se seeks out novel data and novel experiences, while Ne seeks out novel patterns and ideas. 




> I think part of be problem is that *everyone assumes SPs aren't interested in personality theory at all*, so I assumed I wasn't because I like MBTI.


That is a problematic assumption... I do think a lot of people mistype as NT, because it is portrayed as the "best" temperament by many groups into the theories, and a lot of shared values that are "supposed" to exist among temperaments don't always show themselves to be accurate.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and clarify for good measure, while intuitive is correlated often with innovation over sensing, this doesn't mean intuitive dominants will necessarily be looking to innovate much at all, though certainly I know the innovative type (one of my long time friends, I type as an Ne-dominant, and probably that classic innovative flair). They will see things intuitively as their dominant preference for seeing things.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> It's still too vague, even with an example? To be honest, I thought I was being pedantic and pointing out the obvious too much by even giving an example of what I meant. LOL.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...


This is so true. Before I was SURE that I was an ESTP I spent months believing I was an ENTP. It was all because of dichotomy stereotypes. To be honest I fit the ENTP stereotypes well. But once I realized that I led with Se followed by Ti everything made more sense. A LOT more sense. I don't even want to get into how poorly stereotyped sensors are on these forums. It's obvious enough to those of us that understand cognitive theory.

So OP, I am still fairly certain that it's Se Ti Fe Ni. I can tell by the matter of fact way that you write that there is Se > Ne. Leading with Ne would make you come across as a lot less blunt and more entertaining of a lot of different ideas.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

@delphi367
I am not very visual, so I tend to miss a lot of details in how my environment looks, such as new buildings going up, new things being on the walls, ect. I do always notice color, lighting, and things like that. However, I always notice the way a room or person smells, I notice noises, even small ones. With food, I can usually pinpoint the ingredients with a certain accuracy, as well as how it was prepared, just from tasting it. I also am a medicinal massage therapist right now (I don't like it too well btw, got into it kind of on a whim and am back doing it because I hated my office job more, but it's not intellectually stimulating enough and I don't really like being one on one with people all day, it's exhausting), and can tell what someone does for a living, what kind of exercise they do, how much water they drink, as well as other things just from a touch. I can pinpoint any tension at all, and how much pressure is correct without asking, and that was not something I learned, I just knew it immediately. 

When I hear a story, I usually try to pay attention to how it effects a person, and what the consequences of that are, so if someone tells me they were in a car accident, I am always thinking of how that changes how they sit or stand, how they move, how their tissue functions, things like that. 

As for sports, I like to box and dance. I am into tai chi right now, and like archery. But, I do spend a good amount of time reading, researching, watching tv, and thinking about things. For example, in order to sleep I usually create a story, as if I'm writing a book, with me as one of the characters. May sound weird, but it's how I calm my mind. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

@bearotter
To the best of my understanding, when I take in information, I am focusing on the facts of that situation and it's implications. I don't usually focus on how it makes me feel or even what I think about it, but the actual situation itself. I try to find out all the different things that happened before drawing any logical conclusions. 

I am finding that while I'm paying attention to my day, I spend literally NO time focusing on patterns in my environment, which is how people describe Ne. I am focusing on what's actually going on so that I can manipulate it in my favor, or adapt to it. 

Also, and I don't know if this helps at all, but I'm very in tune with my body. So when my glasses prescription changes, I can tell right away and get new glasses. I'm not surprised that I need to go up in prescription. I always can feel areas of tension, or different things that are out of tune, very easily and without thinking about it. 

I'm very good with people, but it is something I've learned so as to avoid arguments, which I usually get bored with rather quickly. I have trouble with people who view things irrationally and get stuck in their opinion to the point that they won't listen to anything else. I do enjoy debates though. when I do debate, I usually play devils advocate, regardless of what my actual opinion is, because I view opinions as just that, opinions, not fact, and do not believe my thoughts to be facts, therefore I prefer to argue against them to see if I can find a hole in my argument, or the argument of whoever I'm debating. 

When I do get emotional, it is usually because someone around me is sad, and I feel sad for them. I don't really take it in, it's just in that moment I feel sorry for them, and try to comfort them. I also try to protect other people's feelings, so I'm not quite as blunt as I would like to be, while still being more blunt than most people. 

I calculate what I say before I say it, but it is extremely quick. I hardly ever have lag time in conversations, and am very quick witted. 

While learning, I usually have to do it, or discuss it, before I really understand it. So when learning to play a new board game, I don't read the instructions, or even listen to them if they are read aloud, i just go for it and watch what other people are doing. 

I also typically do not get along well with other women, because I am viewed as a bit abrasive, or like I'm too competitive. The exception to this is at work, but I try really hard NOT to be that way there. 

I have no idea if all this helps, but these are the things I thought of today.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Megakill said:


> This is so true. Before I was SURE that I was an ESTP I spent months believing I was an ENTP. It was all because of dichotomy stereotypes. To be honest I fit the ENTP stereotypes well. But once I realized that I led with Se followed by Ti everything made more sense. A LOT more sense. I don't even want to get into how poorly stereotyped sensors are on these forums. It's obvious enough to those of us that understand cognitive theory.
> 
> So OP, I am still fairly certain that it's Se Ti Fe Ni. I can tell by the matter of fact way that you write that there is Se > Ne. Leading with Ne would make you come across as a lot less blunt and more entertaining of a lot of different ideas.


Hey now, I'm entertaining! I'm just taking this thread seriously, so I don't hide behind my humor like I usually do. 

All sassiness aside, I do completely understand what you are saying. I fit ENTP stereotypes, but when looking, they are very broad. A lot of people could fit those perimeters and not have anything to do with ENTPs. 

I think a lot of the problem really is these stereotypes that are completely unfounded that are being viewed as fact all over the forum. All you have to do is read one thread and people bash on sensors like they are complete and total idiots. Which is unfair, just because you prefer chemistry to physics, or history to philosophy, does not make you stupid, it makes you practical.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_CourtneyJD_ -- well you'll get somewhere if you continue being honest. People have different perspectives on this stuff, but mine says that the whole N ~ conceptual/meaningful/abstract and S ~ concrete/factual/less idea-based breaks down if you see the psyche as a whole, with 4 functions interplaying, rather than as 4 _distinct, dimensions_. These are different measurements -- they are not getting at the same thing.

If you're isolating whether you're Ne, Se, etc then you're obviously trying to find your type by functions, and for that, I'd certainly focus on the kind of information you have leanings toward, and the nature of those leanings.

You could be a official MBTI test ENTP by the 4 dichotomies, and a sensing preference by functions. 



By the way, just knowing things fluidly without having an explanation how could come from a general perceiving preference, although intuition blurs the relevant details more, so this is more associated to it. It seems like you might be seeing situations in a perceiving way, meaning letting the data collect for a _long _time before you formulate a rational framework to place it into.
The rational framework seems to sort of build spontaneously, without much conscious direction.

So it very well could be that your style is more perceiving. If you wish, you could consider ESTP since you appear to have no dearth of inclination towards sensing.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Golly. I just read some personality profiles til I found the one that sounded most like me.



I also "got the code" here. http://www.whatsmypersonality.com/getcode.php 

p.s. I did take tests later, and DID pass as an ENTP. I just think you shouldn't put too much stock into the tests.

p.s.s. I should also mention that one of the tests, an terrible one with dumb questions and even worse answers, said I was like an ISFJ, or something completely off.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

digitalbum said:


> Golly. I just read some personality profiles til I found the one that sounded most like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really suck at introspection, and feel like everything I think is going to be too subjective, so I don't really take it to heart. I like objective evidence.  

And you…and ISFJ. 

Oh yeah, that's totally you.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

CourtneyJD said:


> @delphi367
> I am not very visual, so I tend to miss a lot of details in how my environment looks, such as new buildings going up, new things being on the walls, ect.


This suggests Ni/Se, actually... an Si user would notice this in a negative way, and an Ne user might be excited by it.



> I do always notice color, lighting, and things like that. However, I always notice the way a room or person smells, I notice noises, even small ones. With food, I* can usually pinpoint the ingredients with a certain accuracy, as well as how it was prepared, just from tasting it.* I also am a medicinal massage therapist right now (I don't like it too well btw, got into it kind of on a whim and am back doing it because I hated my office job more, but it's not intellectually stimulating enough and I don't really like being one on one with people all day, it's exhausting), and can tell what someone does for a living, what kind of exercise they do, how much water they drink, as well as other things just from a touch. I* can pinpoint any tension at all, and how much pressure is correct without asking, and that was not something I learned, I just knew it immediately*.


This sounds like Ni, but you're using it unconsciously, and primarily to enhance your perception of concrete details... which is very different from how I use it.


> When I hear a story, I usually try to pay attention to how it effects a person, and what the consequences of that are, so if someone tells me they were in a car accident, I am always thinking of how that changes how they sit or stand, how they move, how their tissue functions, things like that.


I've actually done that in reverse... I've noticed a change in how someone sits or stands, and then immediately realized they must have been in an accident, without being told anything (although I'll be more aware of the realization than of the details that led to it). When I ask them that, they're freaked out and wonder how I knew. LOL.


> *As for sports, I like to box and dance. I am into tai chi right now, and like archery.* But, I do spend a good amount of time reading, researching, watching tv, and thinking about things. For example, in order to sleep I usually create a story, as if I'm writing a book, with me as one of the characters. May sound weird, but it's how I calm my mind.
> 
> I hope that helps!


That all sounds very Se, actually. 

In this context, the reading, researching, and watching TV could very well be ways of gathering more data in order to analyze it. You do still have Ti, so of course you'd be intellectually curious.

A lot of writers and directors are actually SPs... one of my favorites, Steven Spielberg, was actually an ISFP. If you do turn out to be an ESTP, this will end up confirming my hypothesis that Ni/Se users are using the same functions with different emphasis and priority. For instance, you use Ni a LOT, but you're using it to enhance your awareness of concrete details or enrich your experiences. That's fascinating, and you've explained how that process would work in reverse, better than I ever imagined.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

> And you…and ISFJ.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's totally you.


Ya totes. I'm very polite, frighten easily, don't like attention, VERY easily offended and hurt, and I cry I lot.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> If you do turn out to be an ESTP, this will end up confirming my hypothesis that Ni/Se users are using the same functions with different emphasis and priority. For instance, you use Ni a LOT, but you're using it to enhance your awareness of concrete details or enrich your experiences. That's fascinating, and you've explained how that process would work in reverse, better than I ever imagined.


Thanks for your analysis. that's kind of what I'm thinking at the moment too. I'm still researching, but I'm trying to be very honest with all my responses.


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

You are a clear ENFP to me, especially when you say you become hyper rational when stressed out and organize everything, that just screams relief Te, I (being an ENTP) am 100% sure of this and disagree with anyone who doesn't think so, plus you have emotions towards fall and have emotional memories of autumn, and since you mostly received F results on tests, along with you also getting both Ne doms as possibilities, you are definitely an emotional Ne dom with a clear Te relief, prove me wrong (lol sounds douchey but whatever, I'm pretty sure of myself)


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

Also the whole animal thing, I mean I'm not really sympathetic towards anything, I'm pretty sure that's an xxFx thing, but there probably is a sympathetic entp out there somewhere


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

Megakill said:


> ESTP imo. Definitely not seeing Ne if that helps.


Yep, I'm going with ESTP.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Arceus301 said:


> You are a clear ENFP to me, especially when you say you become hyper rational when stressed out and organize everything, that just screams relief Te, I (being an ENTP) am 100% sure of this and disagree with anyone who doesn't think so, plus you have emotions towards fall and have emotional memories of autumn, and since you mostly received F results on tests, along with you also getting both Ne doms as possibilities, you are definitely an emotional Ne dom with a clear Te relief, prove me wrong (lol sounds douchey but whatever, I'm pretty sure of myself)


I don't really see how I am using Ne. Point out to me an example where I am, more than Se with Ni. 

You challenged me, now I shall ask you many questions. *evil laugh*


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

CourtneyJD said:


> Hey now, I'm entertaining! I'm just taking this thread seriously, so I don't hide behind my humor like I usually do.
> 
> All sassiness aside, I do completely understand what you are saying. I fit ENTP stereotypes, but when looking, they are very broad. A lot of people could fit those perimeters and not have anything to do with ENTPs.
> 
> I think a lot of the problem really is these stereotypes that are completely unfounded that are being viewed as fact all over the forum. All you have to do is read one thread and people bash on sensors like they are complete and total idiots. Which is unfair, just because you prefer chemistry to physics, or history to philosophy, does not make you stupid, it makes you practical.


Totally agree. And you know yourself much better than I. Only wanted to give you that extra angle just in case.


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

.... Oh well


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

CourtneyJD said:


> I don't really see how I am using Ne. Point out to me an example where I am, more than Se with Ni.
> 
> You challenged me, now I shall ask you many questions. *evil laugh*


If you haven't used Ne then how did you get Ne dom results, compared to Ni results, which you don't seem very confident in, I'm probably confusing fi for se and ne for ti, which would make you an ESTP(however I would assume you were an ISTP if you like to go into corners), to fall into majority vote, it just seems illogical that you would get mostly intuitive results if you were in fact a sensor


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

If you used the past to justify present analysis, you obviously thought that information still had relevance to the current situation (muhahaha)


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Arceus301 said:


> If you haven't used Ne then how did you get Ne dom results, compared to Ni results, which you don't seem very confident in, I'm probably confusing fi for se and ne for ti, which would make you an ESTP(however I would assume you were an ISTP if you like to go into corners), to fall into majority vote, it just seems illogical that you would get mostly intuitive results if you were in fact a sensor


I think it's probably because the tests I took sucked. Very vague responses, and they seem to imply that if you are a sensor you are stupid. They asked things like "do you think about humankind" and "do you like soap operas", so I, with help from others, have determined that typing by discussion and cognitive functions was more effective. 

Also, parties are scary. Who doesn't go into corners? :wink:


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Arceus301 said:


> If you used the past to justify present analysis, you obviously thought that information still had relevance to the current situation (muhahaha)


Well now I can't even be mad.


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

CourtneyJD said:


> I think it's probably because the tests I took sucked. Very vague responses, and they seem to imply that if you are a sensor you are stupid. They asked things like "do you think about humankind" and "do you like soap operas", so I, with help from others, have determined that typing by discussion and cognitive functions was more effective.
> 
> Also, parties are scary. Who doesn't go into corners? :wink:


Ahh, yes that is a common misconception, which I am aware if it's invalidity since I would consider my esfp sister (surprisingly) intelligent, she was in the top ten in her high school class, however, she doesn't like to discuss theory as much as I do X(, but yes I believe everyone has the opportunity to achieve intelligence, it's just some either use it differently or don't use it at all. Well you seem pretty sure that you are a se/ni user, it would be interesting to know your opinion (to formal XP, bewbs, silliness restored)


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

*trips down flight of stairs* I'm ok, *tries to get up, falls again over another flight of stairs* no I'm not


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Arceus301 said:


> Ahh, yes that is a common misconception, which I am aware if it's invalidity since I would consider my esfp sister (surprisingly) intelligent, she was in the top ten in her high school class, however, she doesn't like to discuss theory as much as I do X(, but yes I believe everyone has the opportunity to achieve intelligence, it's just some either use it differently or don't use it at all. Well you seem pretty sure that you are a se/ni user, it would be interesting to know your opinion (to formal XP, bewbs, silliness restored)


On the other side, I know some seriously stupid (just, I'm just going to say it: stupid) initiatives. And it's not because they are intuitive, because that would be silly. It's because they are so up in the clouds that they put no effort into their lives. Or they seem to use it as an excuse for their behavior. So there ya' go. 

And, back to the silliness it is! 

It is exhausting being so serious. Most of my stuff on here is just totally random.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Arceus301 said:


> *trips down flight of stairs* I'm ok, *tries to get up, falls again over another flight of stairs* no I'm not


*runs down stairs after you* *checks and makes sure you are alive* *starts laughing uncontrollably*


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

*dies* *apparently laughing does not help severe head trauma*


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Arceus301 said:


> *dies* *apparently laughing does not help severe head trauma*


*laughs even harder at your hilarious demise*


----------



## Arceus301 (Dec 27, 2013)

See we're all friends here, we can laugh when we die.....right?


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry to revive a dead thread, but would anyone be able to help me out a bit with fe vs fi and te vs ti? Private messages are cool too.  I'm pretty even on thinking vs feeling, maybe a bit heavier in thinking when I test for it, but I'm figuring out that it's way better to focus on cognitive functions and type that way. I'm trying to clarify which I use, and while se vs si and ne vs ni make sense now, I'm not clear on the others. When I google them, I get a TON of conflicting information. One article leads me to believe I'm fe, then the next fi. So I'm a bit unclear.


----------

